# Good gimbal head??



## DMITPHOTO (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking for a good gimbal head that will last and can hold a 500mm


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 15, 2012)

Don't own one, but Wimberley is the name that keeps coming up whenever I hear people talking about gimbal heads.


----------



## DMITPHOTO (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## gary samples (Aug 15, 2012)

Wimberley II you will love it


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 15, 2012)

Heard great things about the Wimberley II, but I think I'll go with the RRS full gimbal. I like the fact that it can also be used as a nodal point pano head, and RRS stuff is top notch.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 15, 2012)

I had a Wimberly for my 600mm f/4 and it was wonderful. However, it would be overkill for the much lighter 500mm lens. I'd go with Neuro's recommendation, or use it handheld or with a monopod.


----------

